# I am looking to make friends on crete



## vicks5721 (Oct 16, 2010)

I am a british girl and I am looking to make friends on crete, I live in Heraklion.

Please can anyone help, I understand some greek, but I am fluent in English only.


----------



## jamie mc (Dec 31, 2010)

*hey vicks*



vicks5721 said:


> I am a british girl and I am looking to make friends on crete, I live in Heraklion.
> 
> Please can anyone help, I understand some greek, but I am fluent in English only.


heeeeey Vicks,
so i think i can help you with the friends search, as i'm on my wat to crete on 25th jan and i'll be living there for the winter, and like you, i also wanna makes osme english speaking friends 

soooo, tell me more? how is heraklion right now, you having a good time?
jamie


----------



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Vicky and Jamie

Hope you both are well. I'm also living in Heraklion, I moved here with my Greek partner and 1 year old girl in November. We have lived in Crete for year and half in Chania and most recently Stalida. I would love to meet you both, Jamie when you have settled in after your move and Vicky when are you free. Here is my email address if you would like to meet up sometime this week or next. 

I look foward to hearing back from you both.

Sophia xx


----------



## jamie mc (Dec 31, 2010)

sophiaj29 said:


> Hi Vicky and Jamie
> 
> Hope you both are well. I'm also living in Heraklion, I moved here with my Greek partner and 1 year old girl in November. We have lived in Crete for year and half in Chania and most recently Stalida. I would love to meet you both, Jamie when you have settled in after your move and Vicky when are you free. Here is my email address if you would like to meet up sometime this week or next.
> 
> ...


hey Sophia, its nic to hear from you!
I'll be arriving in heraklion next weekend, so we'll talk some more and arrange to meet up asap.. it will be nice to have some english speaking friends in crete, and also to har your stories so far..? 
thanks for the reoly
jamie

ps. i think the forum administration took your email out of your reply as i can't see it, that's why i replied to you on the form.
take care, and i hope its nice and sunny and your enjoying your weekend..


----------

